# Brakes, Bearings And Such



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

Pulled my wheels to check on brakes and since they were off I went ahead and regreased bearings. Probably wasn't necessary but since they were off anyway why not. Looks like I'll get one more season out of the brake shoes but next spring will replace.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Smart move since they were off anyway. That peiee of mind thing


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

kyoutback said:


> Pulled my wheels to check on brakes and since they were off I went ahead and regreased bearings. Probably wasn't necessary but since they were off anyway why not. Looks like I'll get one more season out of the brake shoes but next spring will replace.


Regreased via the EZ Lube fittings, or a full remove/repack job?


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Before you get excited about replacing the brakes check with a dealer to see how thick the linings are when new. I did that this spring when I packed my bearings and thought my linings were thin. Turns out after 4 seasons I had used less than 1/8 " of lining. They aren't very thick to start with.
Bob


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

GoVols said:


> Before you get excited about replacing the brakes check with a dealer to see how thick the linings are when new. I did that this spring when I packed my bearings and thought my linings were thin. Turns out after 4 seasons I had used less than 1/8 " of lining. They aren't very thick to start with.
> Bob


Thanks for that tip. I'll have to check on that. They looked thin to me but I don't want to replace them if I don't have to.


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

How do you do the full repack without removing the rear seal?


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

Rubrhammer said:


> How do you do the full repack without removing the rear seal?


Completely repacked the front bearings. Scraped out as much of the old grease as I could and squeezed in new grease with my fingers. Maybe it's a semi-full repack.


----------

